# Finding Love as an ExPat in Mexico



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

I am curious as to if anyone else here came to Mexico single, found love and married? I was so blessed in meeting Cristina four years ago and wondered if others here have any similar stories?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

My wife!


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Good for you! Are you going to pursue Mexican citizenship?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

My now wife went to Mexico single and took me as a souvenir :-D

We live in the UK where neither one of us has taken UK citizenship.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Another one person here... I came to Mexico single, and married my Spanish teacher. We now run a Spanish language school together.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations you guys! So I am the only one brave enough to post a photo???


----------



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

BajaGringo said:


> I am curious as to if anyone else here came to Mexico single, found love and married? I was so blessed in meeting Cristina four years ago and wondered if others here have any similar stories?


I actually met my wife in Washington State. We now travel between our home NOB and our future retirement home in Ameca, Jalisco.

We've been together for 14 years and I have never been happier!:tongue:

This is a 2004 pic of her... She still looks the same today.(see attachment)


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a lot younger then you guys, 27 years old, but I met my fiance in September of last year and we became engaged last week(after having to talk to her dad, ayy dios)
She is 22 and a medical student in Culiacan.
Young but mature 


exqqqme said:


> I actually met my wife in Washington State. We now travel between our home NOB and our future retirement home in Ameca, Jalisco.
> 
> We've been together for 14 years and I have never been happier!:tongue:
> 
> This is a 2004 pic of her... She still looks the same today.(see attachment)


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like to retract the "lot" part in "I am a lot younger"..



sigler311 said:


> I am a lot younger then you guys, 27 years old, but I met my fiance in September of last year and we became engaged last week(after having to talk to her dad, ayy dios)
> She is 22 and a medical student in Culiacan.
> Young but mature


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

sigler311 said:


> I would like to retract the "lot" part in "I am a lot younger"..


You are a very smart "young" man...


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

I came here with my Mexican husband, but my brother came down with me when i moved (to help with the drive) and met my husbands neice and now they fell in love and are engaged to be married.


----------

